# Panic in Detroit- City Preppers told to get ready for an uprising



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Here's a link to an in state gun forum I spend way too much time on about Detroit and the upcoming Emergency Financial Manager(EFM)today at 2PM

MGO Community Forum

follow the links also, they're safe


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

OOpps need to be registered to read I think.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

keep us updated on this, I'd like to find out more


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I googled detriot tv stations. They are just reporting that an emergency financial manager has been named, pending appointment. Some guy named Kevin Orr.
The city's going down the trash chute anyway. Obama doesn't have money for White House tours, but I bet he'll find the funds to bail Detroit out of bankrupcy.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Thats a good overview.I just got back in to see the EFM on TV


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I googled detriot tv stations. They are just reporting that an emergency financial manager has been named, pending appointment. Some guy named Kevin Orr.
> The city's going down the trash chute anyway. Obama doesn't have money for White House tours, but I bet he'll find the funds to bail Detroit out of bankrupcy.


No but he had 60 billion for Egypts Muslim Brotherhood (Al Qeda light)! Go figure...

Im shocked that after all these years of Liberal Policies, that Detroit aint the Utopia Liberals the world over dream about all daily! Even Hellen Keller could have seen this train wreck coming for a mile away. It should give us a good snap shot of things to come as the US as a whole is headed in the same direction.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Could be part of it...
Detroit: A Look at the Civil Unrest to Come? « LewRockwell.com Blog


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

From what I have been reading in the news this is a State take over of the City not a Federal one?
Is that correct or are the Feds' involved. My guess the big fear is the public employee unions,
namely police and fire, will balk at whatever the new administrator demands and chaos could be
right behind it. 

To the administrator I have a solution for you. 1) Drum up the national guard of Michigan in a 2
for 1 ratio over the cops. Then lay off all the cops and move the national guard in to take their
place. Let everyone know how untrained they are, and its easier for them to shoot their M16's
then it is to detain anyone. After all this follows the federal doctrine of using drones to kill
would be terrorist - right?

Then post a help wanted ad for new police officers. Offer up the job for $42k a year and a 
$3k IRA contribution if you don't exceed sick time allocations. Provide them with the best
available health insurance and put them into state run academies for basic/ I mean police
training. I would venture to guess even in Michigan they'll get more than enough people
ready to take those jobs.


----------



## brandonnash (Mar 11, 2013)

Someone at work (transplant from Detroit many years ago) said that Detroit is on an upturn. My reply to that was yes, they are in a much better spot now. Houses that were $200k 5 years ago and sold 2 years ago for $15k are now selling for $20k. Big leap. 

That town is a wreck and there are a host of others just like it. People are finally figuring out that when people that earn a wage leave the town that is less money for the entitled. Now they are at a level that can't be turned around. Bankruptcy for that city is inevitable. Not an if, a when. 

Buffalo NY is another one people don't think about much. Their population has decreased incredibly over the years. The residents are leaving the city and staying in the metro area. No more city taxes from those folks.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I still do not comprehend how anyone can buy a muni bond as an investment. In Stockton, CA
the muni bond holders are screwed. You can't repossess a sewer line, a storm drain or road. 
And the courts/govt allow the unions to go right on getting full benefits / retirement without 
impact of the bankruptcy. Oh and they can't even make the city charge more for its services
(sewer, water, etc) to pay for the debts it took on. Its pathetic. If I had a dollar in muni
investments I'd sell it so fast and take just bout anything for it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Detroit did burn before, for those of us that remember


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I just saw on the local news that Detroit could not afford to keep street lights on and the FD would not be responding to all fires, like vacant homes. Kinda makes you wonder what the police response is gonna be.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

This was enacted by the legislature two years ago and started in Benton Harbor, MI. They were the first town.

This basically unseats elected officials, makes them totally powerless, and an appointee takes over the function of running the city usually by privatizing all services and selling off assets. So, it's no point in voting because elected officials have no power to act on the citizens or city's behalf. This has nothing to do with the Feds. It's a STATE function and this is a really bad idea. I prefer that my vote count.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Got this flying over Chicago. Dont know which way there headed though. Personally its filed under miscellaneous at the moment.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Detroit did burn before, for those of us that remember


It was going on for 2 days before we found out. We tried buying gas for the lawnmower and were told no gas and you're in curfew violation. My uncle was a Mechanic for the Fire Dept so the cop told him he was needed at work and we went home to Sainte Claire Shores, 2 miles North of the fire.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This is what happens to cities that are run by liberal Democrats. This is what people like Obama will do to the entire country. And it's inevetable, because the taker/maker ratio right now is dead even.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My buddy had to drive thru the Ghetto on his way to PM a lift truck. He said about 100 folks are protesting outside city hall. Most residents are actually relieved somethings being done.

The most ruckus is coming for Council and School Board members in fear for their jobs.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This is what happens to cities that are run by liberal Democrats. This is what people like Obama will do to the entire country. And it's inevetable, because the taker/maker ratio right now is dead even.


 YEP.
If I lived in Detroit, I would be looking to leave. Can you see Warren MI if they cut social programs?
The crime rate in Chicago will jump when many head there.
If hand outs are cut it will hit the fan.
Please do not mistake my statement, people that need help should and will get it ,in a just country but what is going on now has nothing to do with helping .


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I lived within 20 miles or closer to Detroit for close to 50 years. It blows.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't like the idea of national guard troops and drone strikes, lets not set any presidents. 

From what I know you would be better off replacing the leadership of Detroit than the cops. I would just let the town die, wastes no money and doesn't enable the pathetic city government that got them there in the first place.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> I don't like the idea of national guard troops and drone strikes, lets not set any presidents.
> 
> From what I know you would be better off replacing the leadership of Detroit than the cops. I would just let the town die, wastes no money and doesn't enable the pathetic city government that got them there in the first place.


 The national guard has been used in Detroit before .
Of course History has been rewritten to be more PC now but it did happen.
Detroit Riots 1967 | Detroit 1967: Photos From the 12th Street Riot | LIFE.com


----------



## D"artagnan (Nov 18, 2012)

the governor appointed a FINANCIAL MANAGER 
witch does not give him much athority over city councel 
protestors are blocking traffic by driving slow in all lanes 
and burning vacant houses 
D"


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Nothing new on burning vacant houses.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

The financial manager usurps the right of the city council to do any financial transactions on behalf of the city, village or township. They can sell the assets of the city without the city council's permission. For example, they could sell your public school system, your library, or public hospital, or baseball fields, or stadiums etc. This financial manager has tremendous power. It basically castrates the ability of the elected officials to act. This is a bad thing. This negates people's vote. When we vote for our local elected officials, we don't expect them to be deposed by an appointee.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is a result of how Detroit has run the city for over 50 years. The bills come due there is no more putting it off no more hiding it . They have refused to do anything. You can not keep writing bad checks. There is no one left to rob.
They could have fixed it them self at anytime. They made a decision not to. They stuck their heads in the sand and pretended it would go away.
Remember right after the election the speech ?
Detroit councilwoman to Obama: We voted for you, now bail us out - Fox 2 News Headlines


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My grievance is this. Someone loaned Detroit (Stockton, other towns etc) money by purchasing a bond. That bond was to be paid back in full with interest over time, and the "full faith and authority" of the city was suppose to be behind that bond. Now they will have to sell off assets and get pennies on the dollar in return. The people will still benefit form those assets. That baseball stadium isn't going to leave town, nor the football stadium or basketball arena. The assets might get sold but they will still be there for the betterment of the community and that bond holder - screwed - all while the public still has its benefit, all while the public employee unions still get their pensions and benefits.

I kid you not. The City of Stockton, CA (now in bankruptcy) has a hockey rink, minor league baseball stadium and marina for major yachts. They aren't losing any of them. Yet they granted LIFE TIME HEALTH INSURANCE to any city employee of more than 30 days (yes even the Janitor). And the bankruptcy court can't touch that benefit - FOR LIFE.



IngaLisa said:


> The financial manager usurps the right of the city council to do any financial transactions on behalf of the city, village or township. They can sell the assets of the city without the city council's permission. For example, they could sell your public school system, your library, or public hospital, or baseball fields, or stadiums etc. This financial manager has tremendous power. It basically castrates the ability of the elected officials to act. This is a bad thing. This negates people's vote. When we vote for our local elected officials, we don't expect them to be deposed by an appointee.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I still don't think, that it is ever right, to usurp people's constitutional rights to vote. Owing money isn't a reason to lose your right to vote.

If you were a young professional and offered a job in a city where your vote for a local official doesn't matter, would you move there?

Yes, Detroit is a mess, but all this happened with outsourcing jobs to slave labor in foreign countries, and BOTH parties did this.


----------



## brandonnash (Mar 11, 2013)

IngaLisa said:


> I still don't think, that it is ever right, to usurp people's constitutional rights to vote. Owing money isn't a reason to lose your right to vote.
> 
> If you were a young professional and offered a job in a city where your vote for a local official doesn't matter, would you move there?
> 
> Yes, Detroit is a mess, but all this happened with outsourcing jobs to slave labor in foreign countries, and BOTH parties did this.


That was part of it but not the main reason. Entitlements ever increasing and then people paying for those entitlements leaving the tax districts.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Ripon said:


> My grievance is this. Someone loaned Detroit (Stockton, other towns etc) money by purchasing a bond. That bond was to be paid back in full with interest over time, and the "full faith and authority" of the city was suppose to be behind that bond. Now they will have to sell off assets and get pennies on the dollar in return. The people will still benefit form those assets. That baseball stadium isn't going to leave town, nor the football stadium or basketball arena. The assets might get sold but they will still be there for the betterment of the community and that bond holder - screwed - all while the public still has its benefit, all while the public employee unions still get their pensions and benefits.
> 
> I kid you not. The City of Stockton, CA (now in bankruptcy) has a hockey rink, minor league baseball stadium and marina for major yachts. They aren't losing any of them. Yet they granted LIFE TIME HEALTH INSURANCE to any city employee of more than 30 days (yes even the Janitor). And the bankruptcy court can't touch that benefit - FOR LIFE.


A question for you? Who is buying all these bonds that are keeping bankrupt cities and states afloat. I wonder if there is even a way to find out. Could it be the Feds and if they are how would we know.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm guessing in large part the public employee union retirement plans buy these bonds - oh the tax payers can be made to make them full though - so their losses will be covered. As far as private parties - IDK.

I should note the bonds are not for keeping cities afloat. They are for projects, improvements, and facilities. They don't go to payroll and operations. They require money from operations to make the debt service payments but those get suspended in bankruptcy. Hence you see the public employee unions promoting the bankruptcy (behind the scenes of course) because they will be made hole and the elimination of debt payments means the city will come out the otehr side of bankruptcy with even more - for them.



rickkyw1720pf said:


> A question for you? Who is buying all these bonds that are keeping bankrupt cities and states afloat. I wonder if there is even a way to find out. Could it be the Feds and if they are how would we know.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

> to usurp people's constitutional rights to vote. Owing money isn't a reason to lose your right to vote.


its akin to debtors prisons.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Detroit Edison was repo-ing the light poles last year.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I get what you are saying, and I can find agreement. But what do you do when the people won't vote to pay for what they obtained?



IngaLisa said:


> I still don't think, that it is ever right, to usurp people's constitutional rights to vote. Owing money isn't a reason to lose your right to vote.
> 
> If you were a young professional and offered a job in a city where your vote for a local official doesn't matter, would you move there?
> 
> Yes, Detroit is a mess, but all this happened with outsourcing jobs to slave labor in foreign countries, and BOTH parties did this.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Riots of 67 were bought out we poured cash into Detroit like we Did Watts. And every sense that time we have done so each year paying more and more.
Looks like the piggy bank is running out.
This is not about taking anyone's vote it is about cutting off the blank checks. It did not come to this over night. They kept spending and running business out of town. You saw the video they expect Obama to send them a blank check. The party never stopped ,well it may end soon.
The same thing will happen In LA if we ever stop send in truck loads of other people cash.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

IngaLisa said:


> I still don't think, that it is ever right, to usurp people's constitutional rights to vote. Owing money isn't a reason to lose your right to vote.
> 
> If you were a young professional and offered a job in a city where your vote for a local official doesn't matter, would you move there?
> 
> Yes, Detroit is a mess, but all this happened with outsourcing jobs to slave labor in foreign countries, and BOTH parties did this.


You'd have to be crazy to move to Detroit. Have you ever experienced the corruption, confusion and clutter? If you live in Detroit and have these ideals you're posting, you may be part of the problem.

Remember the Great White Flight in the late 60's and 70's? My extended family and friends all moved out of Detroit, taking our tax dollars with us. The city went from 1.8 million people in it's heyday down to around 700,000 now.

The City of Detroit aka Coleman Young, said us suburbanites were the cause of crime downtown and to stay out. Well we did and now look at the mess.


----------

